# Windows 7 BSOD - Memory management



## HighTechBox

Computer crashed 2 times with BSOD saying 'memory management' issues. Recently had to RMA my memory so I hope this isn't the case again.

Mobo: ASRock X58 Extreme
CPU: Core i7 920
Graphics: EVGA 512-P3-N871-AR GeForce 9800 GTX
Memory: OCZ Gold 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3
PSU: Corsair 650TX



Code:


Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.48
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	1a
  BCP1:	0000000000005100
  BCP2:	FFFFF6FC80617FD0
  BCP3:	000000000000022E
  BCP4:	0000000000000200
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\030710-31140-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-45078-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## weirddemon

After examining the crash file, it seems *Opera* is at fault. I would either uninstall it or attempt to upgrade your version.



Code:


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5100

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

[color=red]PROCESS_NAME:  opera.exe[/color]

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002b2eed7 to fffff80002ad4f00

That _should_ fix your problem. If it does not, I'll explore a more in depth solution.


----------



## reventon

Hi,

Just because Opera was the process that told the system (win32k.sys) to reference a area of the page pool that caused it to crash doesn't necessarily mean that it is at fault.



Code:


nt!KeBugCheckEx
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'
nt!MiAllocatePagedPoolPages
nt!MiAllocatePoolPages
nt!ExpAllocateBigPool
nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag
win32k
0x0

As you can see from above stack (its read bottom to top), the last few events before the BSOD were page related.

If some of the more experienced BSOD analysts are going to look at this they will want more info, please follow the instructions on this page: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...-posting-instructions-452654.html#post2545708

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## HighTechBox

I attached both files.


----------



## weirddemon

I'm fully aware of the intricasies of minidumps and their analysis. As I mentioned to the OP in the beginning, it was a quick analysis and nothing more.

I was rushed and could not delve deeper into it.


----------



## jcgriff2

Hi -

Bugcheck on the lone mini kernel memory dump - 

*0x1a* - severe memory management error; probable cause listed as the win32k.sys GUI

Drivers that need updating - the 1st 2; the 3rd needs to go (see below) -


Code:


[font=lucida console]
pnp680.sys   Tue Nov 13 14:26:03 2007 (4739FA4B) -  SiI 680 ATA Controller

Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
 - Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)

afw.sys      Wed Feb 18 08:28:43 2009 (499C0D0B) -  Agnitum Firewall Driver
[/font]

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Get rid of the Agnitum firewall. Re-boot after removal - boot and kernle mode drivers present.

Install Microsoft Security Essentials --> http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

Windows 7 x64 - - Bugcheck 0x1a


Code:


[font=lucida console]
  
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\AppData\Local\Temp\SAL3DF.tmp\030710-31140-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols


Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a63000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02ca0e50
Debug session time: Sun Mar  7 15:18:33.497 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:13:48.637
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {5100, fffff6fc80617fd0, 22e, 200}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\System32\win32k.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k+b28ed )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

4: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000005100, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffff6fc80617fd0
Arg3: 000000000000022e
Arg4: 0000000000000200

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5100

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  opera.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002b2eed7 to fffff80002ad4f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`03f1dc58 fffff800`02b2eed7 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00005100 fffff6fc`80617fd0 00000000`0000022e : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03f1dc60 fffff800`02b000fb : 00000000`00000428 fffff880`03f1ddc0 fffff900`c2e00000 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0xae67
fffff880`03f1dd70 fffff800`02c04ceb : 00000000`00428000 00000000`00428000 00000000`00000021 fffff960`00106615 : nt!MiAllocatePagedPoolPages+0x4bb
fffff880`03f1de90 fffff800`02ae7860 : 00000000`00428000 fffff880`059a0cc0 00000000`00000021 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiAllocatePoolPages+0x8e2
fffff880`03f1dfe0 fffff800`02c07bfe : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03f1e1b0 00000000`00000020 fffff880`059a0cc0 : nt!ExpAllocateBigPool+0xb0
fffff880`03f1e0d0 fffff960`001728ed : fffff900`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x82e
fffff880`03f1e1c0 fffff900`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00427e28 : win32k+0xb28ed
fffff880`03f1e1c8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00427e28 00000000`00001400 : 0xfffff900`00000000


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
win32k+b28ed
fffff960`001728ed ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  6

SYMBOL_NAME:  win32k+b28ed

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: win32k

IMAGE_NAME:  win32k.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc5e1

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5100_win32k+b28ed

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5100_win32k+b28ed

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

4: kd> lmvm win32k
start             end                 module name
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003cf000   win32k   T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: win32k.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\win32k.sys
    Image name: win32k.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 19:40:17 2009 (4A5BC5E1)
    CheckSum:         002FE623
    ImageSize:        0030F000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
4: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`03f1dc58 fffff800`02b2eed7 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03f1dc60 fffff800`02b000fb nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0xae67
fffff880`03f1dd70 fffff800`02c04ceb nt!MiAllocatePagedPoolPages+0x4bb
fffff880`03f1de90 fffff800`02ae7860 nt!MiAllocatePoolPages+0x8e2
fffff880`03f1dfe0 fffff800`02c07bfe nt!ExpAllocateBigPool+0xb0
fffff880`03f1e0d0 fffff960`001728ed nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+0x82e
fffff880`03f1e1c0 fffff900`00000000 win32k+0xb28ed
fffff880`03f1e1c8 00000000`00000000 0xfffff900`00000000
4: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb7000 fffff800`00bc1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02a1a000 fffff800`02a63000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02a63000 fffff800`03040000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c18000   pnp680   pnp680.sys   Tue Nov 13 14:26:03 2007 (4739FA4B)
fffff880`00c26000 fffff880`00c6a000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00c6a000 fffff880`00c7e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c7e000 fffff880`00cdc000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cdc000 fffff880`00d9c000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00d9c000 fffff880`00df8000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00e3d000 fffff880`00ee1000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ee1000 fffff880`00ef0000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ef0000 fffff880`00f47000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f47000 fffff880`00f50000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f50000 fffff880`00f5a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f5a000 fffff880`00f8d000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f8d000 fffff880`00f9a000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f9a000 fffff880`00faf000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00faf000 fffff880`00fc4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00fc4000 fffff880`00fcb000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fcb000 fffff880`00fdb000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00fdb000 fffff880`00ff5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ff5000 fffff880`00ffe000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`0106d000 fffff880`0109c000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`0109c000 fffff880`010a7000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`010a7000 fffff880`010f3000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`010f3000 fffff880`01107000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01107000 fffff880`01165000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01165000 fffff880`011d8000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01201000 fffff880`013a4000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013a4000 fffff880`013be000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013be000 fffff880`013cf000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013cf000 fffff880`013d9000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0143c000 fffff880`0152e000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0152e000 fffff880`0158e000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`0158e000 fffff880`015b9000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`015b9000 fffff880`015c9000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0182a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0182a000 fffff880`0186d000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`0187f000 fffff880`018cb000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`018cb000 fffff880`018d3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`018d3000 fffff880`0190d000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0190d000 fffff880`0191f000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0191f000 fffff880`01928000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01928000 fffff880`01962000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01962000 fffff880`01978000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01978000 fffff880`019a8000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`019a8000 fffff880`019c9000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02c55000 fffff880`02d3f000   SandBox64 SandBox64.sys Thu Jan 14 10:04:29 2010 (4B4F327D)
fffff880`02d3f000 fffff880`02d48000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02d48000 fffff880`02d4f000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02d4f000 fffff880`02d5d000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02d5d000 fffff880`02d82000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02d82000 fffff880`02d92000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02d92000 fffff880`02d9b000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d9b000 fffff880`02da4000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02da4000 fffff880`02dad000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02dad000 fffff880`02db8000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02db8000 fffff880`02dc9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02dc9000 fffff880`02de7000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02de7000 fffff880`02df4000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c69000   afwcore  afwcore.sys  Mon Nov 02 05:19:16 2009 (4AEEB224)
fffff880`03c69000 fffff880`03c78000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03c78000 fffff880`03c95000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03c95000 fffff880`03cb0000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`03cb3000 fffff880`03d3d000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03d3d000 fffff880`03d82000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`03d82000 fffff880`03d8b000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03d8b000 fffff880`03db1000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03db1000 fffff880`03dbd000   afw      afw.sys      Wed Feb 18 08:28:43 2009 (499C0D0B)
fffff880`03dbd000 fffff880`03dd1000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03dd1000 fffff880`03ddd000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03ddd000 fffff880`03de8000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03de8000 fffff880`03df7000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04223000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0422c000 fffff880`042af000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`042af000 fffff880`042cd000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`042cd000 fffff880`042de000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`042de000 fffff880`04304000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04304000 fffff880`0431a000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0431a000 fffff880`0433e000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0433e000 fffff880`0436d000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0436d000 fffff880`04388000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04388000 fffff880`043a9000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`043a9000 fffff880`043c3000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`043c3000 fffff880`043ce000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`043ce000 fffff880`043dd000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`043dd000 fffff880`043ef000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04424000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04424000 fffff880`04431000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`04435000 fffff880`04529000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04529000 fffff880`0456f000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`0456f000 fffff880`0457c000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0457c000 fffff880`045d2000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`045d2000 fffff880`045e3000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`045e3000 fffff880`045f2000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`045f2000 fffff880`045fe000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`045fe000 fffff880`045ff480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c18000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04c1c000 fffff880`04c76000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04c76000 fffff880`04c81000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`04c81000 fffff880`04c96000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`04c96000 fffff880`04cf2000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`04cf2000 fffff880`04d2f000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04d2f000 fffff880`04d51000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04d51000 fffff880`04d56200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04d57000 fffff880`04d65000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04d65000 fffff880`04d71000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04d71000 fffff880`04d7a000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04d7a000 fffff880`04d8d000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04d8d000 fffff880`04d99000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04d99000 fffff880`04da7000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`04da7000 fffff880`04dc0000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04dc0000 fffff880`04dc8080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04dc9000 fffff880`04dcaf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04dcb000 fffff880`04dd8000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`04dd8000 fffff880`04de6000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04de6000 fffff880`04dfb000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a4d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Jan 07 22:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`05a4d000 fffff880`05a70000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`05a70000 fffff880`05a78000   cpuz132_x64 cpuz132_x64.sys Thu Mar 26 19:17:23 2009 (49CC0D03)
fffff880`05aca000 fffff880`05b92000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`05b92000 fffff880`05bb0000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`05bb0000 fffff880`05bdd000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Jan 07 22:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`05e6c000 fffff880`05f12000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05f12000 fffff880`05f1d000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`05f1d000 fffff880`05f4a000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`05f4a000 fffff880`05f5c000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`05f5c000 fffff880`05fc5000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0647e000 fffff880`06516000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`0fe00000 fffff880`0fe1e000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0fe1e000 fffff880`0fe27000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`0fe27000 fffff880`0fe37000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0fe37000 fffff880`0fe4d000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0fe4d000 fffff880`0fe59000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0fe5e000 fffff880`10b84700   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Jan 12 00:26:35 2010 (4B4C080B)
fffff880`10b85000 fffff880`10b86180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Mon Jan 11 23:58:35 2010 (4B4C017B)
fffff880`10b87000 fffff880`10bc5000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`10bc5000 fffff880`10bf7000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003cf000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:17 2009 (4A5BC5E1)
fffff960`005d0000 fffff960`005da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`006a0000 fffff960`006c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`019a8000 fffff880`019b6000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019b6000 fffff880`019c2000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019c2000 fffff880`019cb000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019cb000 fffff880`019de000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
4: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`10b87000 fffff880`10bc5000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00ef0000 fffff880`00f47000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`03cb3000 fffff880`03d3d000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03db1000 fffff880`03dbd000   afw      afw.sys      Wed Feb 18 08:28:43 2009 (499C0D0B)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c69000   afwcore  afwcore.sys  Mon Nov 02 05:19:16 2009 (4AEEB224)
fffff880`0fe37000 fffff880`0fe4d000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0109c000 fffff880`010a7000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00ff5000 fffff880`00ffe000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`02d48000 fffff880`02d4f000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`042cd000 fffff880`042de000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`05b92000 fffff880`05bb0000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`006a0000 fffff960`006c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0182a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cdc000 fffff880`00d9c000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01978000 fffff880`019a8000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c7e000 fffff880`00cdc000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01165000 fffff880`011d8000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`0fe27000 fffff880`0fe37000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`05a70000 fffff880`05a78000   cpuz132_x64 cpuz132_x64.sys Thu Mar 26 19:17:23 2009 (49CC0D03)
fffff880`04d57000 fffff880`04d65000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0422c000 fffff880`042af000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`042af000 fffff880`042cd000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03de8000 fffff880`03df7000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01962000 fffff880`01978000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04d2f000 fffff880`04d51000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04d71000 fffff880`04d7a000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04d65000 fffff880`04d71000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`04d7a000 fffff880`04d8d000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`04d8d000 fffff880`04d99000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04435000 fffff880`04529000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04529000 fffff880`0456f000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04424000 fffff880`04431000   fdc      fdc.sys      Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`010f3000 fffff880`01107000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`04c76000 fffff880`04c81000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`010a7000 fffff880`010f3000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013cf000 fffff880`013d9000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01928000 fffff880`01962000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02a1a000 fffff800`02a63000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04424000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04c96000 fffff880`04cf2000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`04da7000 fffff880`04dc0000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`04dc0000 fffff880`04dc8080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04d99000 fffff880`04da7000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`05aca000 fffff880`05b92000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0191f000 fffff880`01928000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0fe00000 fffff880`0fe1e000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04304000 fffff880`0431a000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`045e3000 fffff880`045f2000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bb7000 fffff800`00bc1000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`0182a000 fffff880`0186d000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013a4000 fffff880`013be000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0158e000 fffff880`015b9000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04d51000 fffff880`04d56200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04de6000 fffff880`04dfb000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04223000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c26000 fffff880`00c6a000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`04dd8000 fffff880`04de6000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`043ce000 fffff880`043dd000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04dcb000 fffff880`04dd8000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00fdb000 fffff880`00ff5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`05bb0000 fffff880`05bdd000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Jan 07 22:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`05a00000 fffff880`05a4d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Jan 07 22:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`05a4d000 fffff880`05a70000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`02dad000 fffff880`02db8000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f50000 fffff880`00f5a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01107000 fffff880`01165000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03ddd000 fffff880`03de8000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0190d000 fffff880`0191f000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0143c000 fffff880`0152e000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0fe4d000 fffff880`0fe59000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0433e000 fffff880`0436d000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04c81000 fffff880`04c96000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03c69000 fffff880`03c78000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03d3d000 fffff880`03d82000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0152e000 fffff880`0158e000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02db8000 fffff880`02dc9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03dd1000 fffff880`03ddd000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a63000 fffff800`03040000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01201000 fffff880`013a4000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02d3f000 fffff880`02d48000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`10b85000 fffff880`10b86180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Mon Jan 11 23:58:35 2010 (4B4C017B)
fffff880`0fe5e000 fffff880`10b84700   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Jan 12 00:26:35 2010 (4B4C080B)
fffff880`03d8b000 fffff880`03db1000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00f9a000 fffff880`00faf000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f5a000 fffff880`00f8d000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fc4000 fffff880`00fcb000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fcb000 fffff880`00fdb000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013be000 fffff880`013cf000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`05e6c000 fffff880`05f12000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c18000   pnp680   pnp680.sys   Tue Nov 13 14:26:03 2007 (4739FA4B)
fffff880`04cf2000 fffff880`04d2f000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c6a000 fffff880`00c7e000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0431a000 fffff880`0433e000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0436d000 fffff880`04388000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04388000 fffff880`043a9000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`043a9000 fffff880`043c3000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`043c3000 fffff880`043ce000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02d92000 fffff880`02d9b000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d9b000 fffff880`02da4000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02da4000 fffff880`02dad000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`018d3000 fffff880`0190d000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`04c00000 fffff880`04c18000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`10bc5000 fffff880`10bf7000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff880`02c55000 fffff880`02d3f000   SandBox64 SandBox64.sys Thu Jan 14 10:04:29 2010 (4B4F327D)
fffff880`0106d000 fffff880`0109c000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`05f12000 fffff880`05f1d000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`045f2000 fffff880`045fe000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03c78000 fffff880`03c95000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`018cb000 fffff880`018d3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0647e000 fffff880`06516000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`05f5c000 fffff880`05fc5000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`05f1d000 fffff880`05f4a000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`045fe000 fffff880`045ff480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`05f4a000 fffff880`05f5c000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02de7000 fffff880`02df4000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02dc9000 fffff880`02de7000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03dbd000 fffff880`03dd1000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`005d0000 fffff960`005da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`042de000 fffff880`04304000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`043dd000 fffff880`043ef000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04dc9000 fffff880`04dcaf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`045d2000 fffff880`045e3000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04c1c000 fffff880`04c76000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`0457c000 fffff880`045d2000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0456f000 fffff880`0457c000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00f8d000 fffff880`00f9a000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02d4f000 fffff880`02d5d000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02d5d000 fffff880`02d82000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015b9000 fffff880`015c9000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00faf000 fffff880`00fc4000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d9c000 fffff880`00df8000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`0187f000 fffff880`018cb000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`03c95000 fffff880`03cb0000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02d82000 fffff880`02d92000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e3d000 fffff880`00ee1000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ee1000 fffff880`00ef0000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03d82000 fffff880`03d8b000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003cf000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:17 2009 (4A5BC5E1)
fffff880`0fe1e000 fffff880`0fe27000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f47000 fffff880`00f50000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`019a8000 fffff880`019c9000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`019a8000 fffff880`019b6000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019b6000 fffff880`019c2000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019c2000 fffff880`019cb000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`019cb000 fffff880`019de000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
4: kd> .bugcheck
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00005100 fffff6fc`80617fd0 00000000`0000022e 00000000`00000200

[/font]


----------



## HighTechBox

I removed outpost and updated the realtek drivers. pnp680.sys is the most up to date version so I can't do anything until silicon image puts something new out. I'll let you know if anything comes up, thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2

Just be weary of pnp680.sys - I know it is the most recent version as you mentioned, but what will happen as time goes on, Windows Updates and other app's driver updates will fly into your system and someday soon it will clash violently (BSOD-time) with one of those updated drivers, most likely over an issue revolving around memory addressing.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## HighTechBox

Do you see any signs of corrupted memory or is this most likely software issue related?


----------



## jcgriff2

The dumps will never tell us that actual RAM is bad.

Run memtest86+ one stick at a time and alternate the slots -

http://www.memtest.org/#downiso

jcgriff2

.


----------



## HighTechBox

well it finally crashed again after a couple of weeks, same error message.



Code:


Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.48
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	1a
  BCP1:	0000000000041790
  BCP2:	FFFFFA800311FCA0
  BCP3:	000000000000FFFF
  BCP4:	0000000000000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\033010-31453-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Will\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-45953-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------

